# I just started my journey and my knees are f$%&!



## Muffy (Nov 8, 2016)

So, I just began my journey and apparently I found out the hard way that I have muscle imbalances...which apparently, none of my trainers knew..hmmmm.  (I always wondered why I would fall back doing a squat)...anyhoo....I went to the chiro and he said my glutes and hammies were weak.  So I began doing mainly glute and hammy work but right before I got this info I must of injured my knees because it's been 2 weeks and I am still experiencing pain when bending.  I haven't trained them since and I am so depressed from this.  As a woman we need our knees to work because lower body (at least to me) is everything.  Has anyone recovered from this?  I am not sure what is wrong.  The most I've squatted was 40lbs....a few years ago my max weight was 130 and no issues.  Now that I have started my journey over I have been experiencing major set backs.  Please tell me it will heal!!!! (balling my eyes out).  How do I continue to train if I cannot train my legs???


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2016)

Muffy said:


> As a woman we need our knees to work ...



I'm sorry; I couldn't help myself.


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2016)

Alright, someone's going to jump all over me for saying this but I think the whole "Imbalance" thing is mostly bull shit. Even if it's a factor, it's not the main factor when you just start out. I'm wondering if your form is causing a problem. Any chance there are other factors at play. If you're "Falling back" when you squat you may just have a balance problem and not necessarily an "Imbalance". Start with learning to squat naturally before you ad a bar to your back. Get a feel for how your body moves and then apply the weight. 

For now, do some movements that do not bother your knee. Let it heal and start back in. Also, Cowgirl up! You will either not last at this or be very miserable for a long time if you let a small set back get you all undone.


----------



## Muffy (Nov 8, 2016)

For now, do some movements that do not bother your knee. Let it heal and start back in. Also, Cowgirl up! You will either not last at this or be very miserable for a long time if you let a small set back get you all undone.[/QUOTE]




Snake....your so right...thanks for the tough love (hugs)....no more hyper googling for me


----------



## bigdog (Nov 8, 2016)

my wife used to fall back when doing squats. I made her start putting her heels on a plate on both sides and it helped her learn balance and helped her form... try different stuff until you find a way.  like snake said. start on form with no bar and go from there... don't give up!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2016)

An imbalance isn't causing the pain it's causing shitty technique which is causing the pain.

Go on YouTube and watch video on how to box squat. Don't follow just anyone. Look for elitefts and Westside vids.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> An imbalance isn't causing the pain it's causing shitty technique which is causing the pain.
> 
> Go on YouTube and watch video on how to box squat. Don't follow just anyone. Look for elitefts and Westside vids.


Mark bell did one recently on the supertraining channel; he uses a different set of ques which could possibly help.


----------

